# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La Mancomunidad del Sorbe ha cobrado 1,8 millones por un servicio que no presta

## NoRegistrado

> El presidente de la Mancomunidad de Aguas del Sorbe (MAS), Jaime Carnicero, ha cobrado a los ayuntamientos que forman parte de esta entidad más de 1,8 millones de euros desde julio del año pasado en concepto de amortización y explotación de la tubería de conexión con el embalse de Alcorlo, pese a que esta infraestructura aún no ha entrado en funcionamiento. De hecho, ni siquiera dispone del permiso necesario para la toma de agua. Varios municipios han anunciado acciones legales contra Carnicero por unos cobros que consideran indebidos.
> 
> En julio del año pasado, Carnicero subió el precio del agua un 35% a los ayuntamientos mancomunados, justificando este fuerte incremento por los costes de amortización y explotación de la tubería que conecta las instalaciones de la MAS con el embalse de Alcorlo para garantizar el abastecimiento en épocas de sequía. Sin embargo, cuando ya ha pasado más de un año desde entonces, y más de cuatro desde que se terminaron las obras, esta infraestructura aún no ha entrado en funcionamiento. De hecho, ni siquiera ha logrado aún la concesión de agua que debe aprobar la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo para derivar caudales desde el embalse en caso de necesidad.
>  Pese a ello, Carnicero está cobrando a los ayuntamientos por un servicio que no reciben, y los 350.000 habitantes abastecidos por la MAS han pagado ya más de 1,8 millones de euros a razón de 130.000 euros al mes cantidad que superará los 2,3 millones a finales de año. Varios municipios mancomunados, como Marchamalo o Yunquera de Henares, han anunciado acciones legales para recuperar el dinero que les corresponde por considerar que está siendo utilizado de manera fraudulenta. También Azuqueca de Henares ha recurrido los cobros.
>  De hecho, el presidente de la MAS ha decidido ahora destinar parte de esa cantidad 500.000 euros a una supuesta convocatoria para sufragar obras hidráulicas, aunque en realidad se trata de un dinero que han pagado los propios ayuntamientos por una prestación que siguen sin recibir. Carnicero evitó aclarar la procedencia de la financiación cuando anunció la convocatoria el pasado mes de julio durante una comparecencia para hacer balance de sus tres años de mandato.
> 
> Pérdidas millonarias
>  En todo caso, tan solo podrían recuperar de este modo una mínima parte. Así, los vecinos de Alcalá de Henares (el municipio más poblado de la MAS) han aportado desde julio del año pasado más de 750.000 euros por el uso de tubería que está inutilizada, mientras que el máximo que podrían obtener para obras serían 132.000 euros. En el caso de Guadalajara, la pérdida para las arcas municipales sería de casi 300.000 euros, y de más de 100.000 euros para Azuqueca de Henares. Entre los 13 municipios mancomunados, la suma asciende a más de 1,3 millones de euros, cuyo destino último no ha sido aclarado por el máximo responsable de la Mancomunidad.
> 
> ...


http://www.lacalle.info/la-mancomuni...que-no-presta/

Qué tendrán las poltronas que tanto gustan a la gente?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> http://www.lacalle.info/la-mancomuni...que-no-presta/
> 
> Qué tendrán las poltronas que tanto gustan a la gente?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Que son cómodas y muy abrigadas, con billetes morados.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

En la Mancomunidad de Aguas del Sorbe ha habido tradicionalmente un enfrentamiento entre los dos partidos mayoritarios que han, alternativamente, dominado en ella dependiendo de los resultados electorales del momento. En cada momento el partido opositor ha echado en cara al gobernante actuaciones que posiblemente de estar en el poder, él hubiera efectuado.
La estructura de esta mancomunidad es peculiar y los ayuntamientos a que abastece son como una especie sede accionistas de la misma.
Hasta ahora los resultados que han obtenidos no pueden calificarse de malos. El ayuntamiento más importante de los abastecidos, Alcala de Henares, está consiguiendo un precio más barato para el agua que consume que el que le aplicaria el Canal de Isabel II de haber sido abastecido por esta empresa y por ello es de los pocos pueblos de la Comunidad de Madrid no abastecidos por el Canal.
Para asegurar el abastecimiento con una mayor seguridad hace falta realizar obras que hay que empezar a pagar cuando se hacen, no cuando se empiezan a utilizar. Esto quizás resulte chocante a quienes están acostumbrados a que las obras han sido tradicionalmente financiadas por las administraciones públicas, pero desde un punto de vista economico no es sostenible, pues lo que ellos no paguen hay que pagarlo entre todos.
Ciertamente es muy facil desde un punto de vista electoral sacar a relucir el que nos estan cobrando por una obra que todavía no estamos usando. Pero es evidente que estas obras alguien las tiene que pagar y parece lo más lógico que sean sus futuros usuarios, aunque todavia no las usen.

Saludos.

----------

Varanya (26-dic-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se me olvidó decir que poltronas de todos los colores, por supuesto.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

